# Renesola is hiring in Brisbane/Adelaide



## Mattwu (Feb 19, 2014)

Dear all, 
This is Matt WU, staffing manager from Renesola. Established in 2005 ReneSola Ltd. (NYSE: SOL) is a leading global photovoltaic manufacturer with our own R&D team, advanced production equipment and deep production experience.** ReneSola has 17 subsidiaries, with our own production bases distributed in Zhejiang Jiashan, Jiangsu Wuxi and Sichuan Meishan. We specialize in the R&D and manufacturing of polysilicon, silicon wafer and solar modules and are one of the few large solar conglomerates with vertically integrated operations from virgin polysilicon to photovoltaic systems in the global photovoltaic industry. ReneSola was listed on the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE:SOL) in 2008. We have locations worldwide with sales branches established in Europe, the Americas and the Asia-Pacific regions, providing customers with timely services and high-quality photovoltaic products. With our innovative technology capabilities and quality products, ReneSola is actively expanding the downstream business, providing integrated solutions for commercial, agricultural and large-scale projects to tirelessly and continuously improve the strategic status of solar energy and to further improve our innovative capability. 

To expand our product line and be able to provide full range energy saving products, we started our LED Lighting business since 2012. Currently we are looking for Business Development Manager based in Brisbane or Adelaide focuses on Solar/LED lighting products. 

If you are interested, please give me your profile and contact number. It is highly appreciated that you can pass the information to your friends who might be interested in the role. We will reward 100$ to any successful referral.


----------



## shirley123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds interesting, so many vacacies in the website...
How to recommend?


----------



## mia201402 (Feb 20, 2014)

And how to get the reward?


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Matt WU, Thanks for the post. A lot of people in this forum can find it useful. May I suggest that you post your Contact details (Name & Phone No.) along with the best time to contact. Genuine Candidates can get in touch with you directly in that case.


----------

